# C Section only with 58611



## Crik (Jan 15, 2019)

Is anyone having issues getting these two codes paid? I am getting denials stating the required modifier is absent. The 58611 is an add on code and doesn't require a modifier. Help please.


----------



## Bready (Jan 16, 2019)

*C section only with 58611*

Add modifier 59 to 58611.  CPT coding guidelines may say this is an add-on code- no modifier needed- but I have found that many carriers insist on the modifier for the claim to be paid.  We have to play by their rules.  Good luck.


----------



## russoatteberry2005 (Jun 27, 2019)

If it is a Medicaid payer depending on your state you may need a MODIFIER UB or UC as is the case in the state of Georgia you do not need to attend a modifier 59 to58611


----------

